# Eco-Complete: Do I really need this much?



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Well it comes in 20 lb bags. So where are you going to get 10 lbs? Just get three bags. Start filling the tank. If two bags are enough return the other bag and let us know so the calculator can be fixed.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

It just so happens I have a bag of Eco-C sitting on the floor next to me and I layed it out and measured it out for ya AJ ... 
1 - bag will give a 3" depth to an area 10" x 12" , so yes , you will need 3 full bags if your base is 20 x 20.
Eco is actually a mixture of different sizes from semi-fine to much coarser pieces and its packed in liquid... great stuff. No rinsing like Flourite, just pour it in the tank, juice and all, it dont get any easier.
I just paid 27.99 for a bag at my LFS today, what the heck, they need to make a living too... :wink: 

You will love the Eco-Complete AJ , Im throwing this bag in a 10 gallon tank I happen to have sitting here. This stuff grows plants man :wink:


----------



## AJ_Wave (Jan 12, 2004)

> Well it comes in 20 lb bags. So where are you going to get 10 lbs?


Sorry. My post should have read "40 lbs of Eco-Complete and maybe 10 lbs. pea gravel..." not 50 lbs of Eco-Complete.



> It just so happens I have a bag of Eco-C sitting on the floor next to me and I layed it out and measured it out for ya AJ ...
> 1 - bag will give a 3" depth to an area 10" x 12" , so yes , you will need 3 full bags if your base is 20 x 20.


Thank you. I purchased 2 bags today, so I'll have to pick up another bag tomorrow. 

As for making up the 6 lbs. I will be short, I may stop by Home Deport and see if I can find pea sized gravel mixing 5 to 10 lbs. of that with the 60 lbs. of Eco-Complete I will have.

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I am not sure you need to sweat the 6lbs. I would add the three bags and take a look. Play with it, move the substrate around. You may want to keep the substrate in the front of your aquarium a little lower than the rear, so the 6lbs may not matter. The "three inch rule" is just a rule of thumb, nothing hard and fast! :wink: 

Mike


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

66 lbs seems like a lot for a 30g but you have to realize that the Eco-Complete is packed in water, which accounts for a good portion of the 20lb bag weight. Let us know how deep these two bags make it and then how deep it ends up with a third bag. It'll help us make the calculator even more precise for others.


----------



## AJ_Wave (Jan 12, 2004)

Will do. I plan to add 2 bags on Saturday, having a 3rd ready if needed. I'll post the results. 

Thanks


----------



## AJ_Wave (Jan 12, 2004)

> Let us know how deep these two bags make it and then how deep it ends up with a third bag. It'll help us make the calculator even more precise for others


OK, I feel a little dumb now. My tank is 20x18 (I stated eariler it was 20x20). If you use the calculator entering 20x18 with a desired depth of 3" it works out perfect, 60 lbs. of Eco-Complete.

I added 3 bags (60 lbs.) and I have 3" of substrate now. No need to fix or correct the calculator as it was exactly right.

Thanks to all.


----------

